# Mathews Z9



## BIGSWANG77 (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm a new bowhunter, though I've been shooting archery for most of my life. I have a Bear Archery Lights Out 2, and it's not really working for me. I've looked at the Z9, and it seems pretty sweet, since I have a 31" draw. If you've shot it, did you like it? Or if you have a +31" draw, do you have any recommendations? Thank you much.


----------



## Codye (Dec 6, 2012)

how tall are you? im 6'4'' and ive tried to measure my draw myself and i got around 30/31. Im new to bow hunting and i also was looking at the z9 for the same reason.


----------

